# Best nesting material?



## RuledByTiels (Aug 8, 2013)

I've heard CareFresh is a no-go (as far as DIS eggs), so I will probably avoid that. What are good nesting materials for a nesting box? And how thick should the layer(s) be?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Alot of it depends on where you live and the humidity levels....this illustration may help...










AND THIS...


----------



## RuledByTiels (Aug 8, 2013)

Any brands of coarse pine/shredded aspen you'd recommend?


----------

